# have to log in every time now



## Icarus (Jun 7, 2006)

I've logged out, deleted all cookies with tugbbs in them, etc, and I still have to login every time now.

What's changed?

-David


----------



## Icarus (Jun 7, 2006)

ok, I may not have checked "remember me" when I logged back in. I did this time. Maybe that will fix it.

-David


----------



## Dave M (Jun 7, 2006)

Next time you log in, check the "Remember me?" box before you log in.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks as though you thought of it as I wrote it! 

If that doesn't work, see this post from the troubleshooting thread which should have a solution. Most BBS technical issues can be resolved with one of the postings in that TUG BBS Forum troubleshooting sticky.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 7, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Looks as though you thought of it as I wrote it!



Yeah, I guess it was in the "doh!" category.

Thanks for your reply.

-David


----------



## Dave M (Jun 7, 2006)

In case you have trouble again, here's the link I meant to include with my previous post - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23537

(My turn to say, "doh!")


----------

